# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Adelina-Zanfina apo Genta Ismaili Nora Istrefi Bleona Qerreti

## KiNgu_Elb

*Pasi pashe disa tema qe perfliteshin keta 5 kengetare thashe te hap nje teme te re lidhje me keta te pesta kengetare, cilat ju pelqejne me shume lidhje me keta kengetare,
ne temen e Nores pashe qe shasin Adelinen edhe Bleonen, cdo kush ka nje idhull,
cdo kush nga keta te 5 kendon si pas menyres se vet, cdo kush ka bukurin e vet,
jipni mendimin tuaj lidhje me kenget qe kendojne*.



*DO JU LUTESHA MODERATORIT TE HAPI NJE SONDAZH LIDHJE ME KETA 4 KENGETARE QE JAN PERFOLUR SHUME KETO KOHE TE FUNDIT.*




*RESPEKTE NGA ANA IME*

----------


## Bl3ri

Un  sa i perket vetes time un ndegjoj gjitha te 5-tat

Ja fillloj me Bleonen - Me pelqen albumi i saj ,, Ti nuk din as me ma .. ,,
Ato kenge ne ate album me pelqejn shume , por edhe ndonje tjeter qe per momentin nuk me kujtohet , ne pergjithesi me ka pelqyer Bleona dhe e ndegjoj ne asnje forum ne asnje diskutim nuk kam then fjale te keqe per ate edhe pse jam adhuruesi i Motrave Ismajli.
Te Bleona me pelqejn syt e saj dhe fytyra , ka nje fytyre te lezetshme .
*Dihet shqipetare mo , gjithe shqipetaret jemi te bukur apo*  :buzeqeshje:  

Genten e pelqej , sme pelqen stili dhe vallezimi i saj aspak sdi dicka me duket e teperuar .
I kam qejf kengen ,, Smund te them nga albumi i par , por i degjoj edhe kenget e albumit te 2-te dhe 3-te qe i kam ble , kurse albumin e 1-re as qe e kam shkarkuar nga neti fare.

Nora Istrefi ne fillim me eshte duk me e mire dhe kam menduar qe do behet ende me e mire por ajo kohen e fundit filloj dicka te shkoj mbrapsht sdi pse , ndosta fama njerzit i prish , kjo gje me siguri ndodh edhe me Noren.
Mbase eshte vajza e Syzana Tahirsylajt , kengetare qe e kam degjuar kur kam qen i vogel , edhe Noren e pelqej si kenget ashtu edhe si person.

Per Adelinen dhe Zanfinen kam diskutuar mjafte mendoj qe nuk do duhet me teper te diskutoj sepse e teproj
Dikush me siguri mendon qe jam nga familja e tyre  :pa dhembe:  

Mendimi im ishte ky, respekt per tjeret. :xhemla:

----------


## Ermelita

Mua me se shumti me pelqen Bleona,i dua shum kenget e saj por edhe stilin bombastik.
Nuk mund ta harroj as Genten,simpati e cila rrjedh nga gaku im lokalist..heheh

----------


## KiNgu_Elb

*Kam Kerkuar Qe Te Behet Nje Sondazh Lidhje Me Temen Qe Kam Hapur Per Te Pare Se Kush Nga Keta 5 Kengetare Do Te Votohen Me Shume* :buzeqeshje: 




*I THEM MODERATORIT QE TE HAPI NJE SONDAZH LIDHJE ME TEMEN QE KAM BERE ME RESPEKT NGA ANA IME*


*RESPEKTE NGA ANA IME*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Meqe ti je autori i temes mund ta hapesh vete sondazhin pa ndihmen e Mod. 

Vepro keshtu: 
Siper ke Funksionet e Temes _(e cila gjendet ne krye te postimit te pare)_ ke disa mundesi si, *a) Versioni i Stampueshem, b) Dergo me email faqen, c) Abonohu ne kete teme dhe d) Shto nje sondazh ne kete teme*  _(kete e sheh vetem ti si hapes i temes)_. 

Zgjidh ate mundesi dhe sistemi do te te kerkoje pyetjen si dhe opsionet, zgjedhjet e sondazhit. Eshte ne shqip e mund ta hapesh pa problem, nese ke serisht problem mjafton te postosh perseri ketu.

----------


## KiNgu_Elb

Une Ja Dhashe Voten Adelines

*Eshte talente nga te gjithe anet edhe si kengetare edhe si e bukur eshte miss 
i ka te gjitha cilesit* :buzeqeshje:  






*RESPEKTE NGA ANA IME*

----------


## Bl3ri

:sarkastik:   me keni zen ngushte tash , por vota shkoj per Adelinen  :i qetë:

----------


## cool

Une votova per genten me pelqen me se shumti nga keto kandidatet...: :perqeshje:

----------


## z0gu

Zanfina...
Momentalisht me e forta...I dhash 15 vota  :ngerdheshje: 
U regjistrova vetem per te  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mari_gona

Simply the best..

----------


## Zevzeku

Adelina.pa Dyshim
Queen.

----------


## KiNgu_Elb

*Ku Jan Ata Forumista Qe Shashin Adelinen Edhe Bleonen Edhe Genten Qe Na Lavderoshin Nora Istrefin Nga Kan Hum Perse Nuk Vijne Ketu Te Japin Voten E Tyre Po Paskjan Hum Si Sopata Pa Bisht*



*RESPEKTE PER ATO QE KAN DHEN VOTEN DER TANI* :buzeqeshje:  







*RESPEKTE NGA ANA IME*

----------


## Bl3ri

:sarkastik:    Kush udheheq toplisten ?? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## km92

*Genta Ismaili  &  Nora Istrefi* 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KiNgu_Elb

> Kush udheheq toplisten ??



*adhuruese duket vetem nga menyra qe ke folur ne temen e Adelines qe qenke nje fase e saj po ne nje tem qe ihste hap per Nora Istrefin kishte shume qe nuk  e deshen Adelinen edhe Bleonen prandaj un menova qe kush nga keta 5 kengetare te perfolura nga mediat edhe nga publiku do dali me e mira po me sa shoh nuk qenkan aq te interesuar lidhur me sondazhin qe kam hapur edhe ato llafe qe kan thene keta forumista paskan qen vetem pallavra* :buzeqeshje:  






*RESPEKTE NGA ANA IME*

----------


## AlbaneZ

Adelina eshte ELITE dhe une e kam idhull.Keto te tjerat kane sh pune per te bere qe te arrijne tek Adelina  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ca kong te gentes mkan fillu me mpelqy kto te tjerat si shof dot me sy as me vesh lol

----------


## Bl3ri

Per mua Zanfina

----------


## KiNgu_Elb

Na Paskan  Hum Fansat E Nora Istrefit Ketu Se Spaska Marre As Nje Vot



Pres me shume vota


*RESPEKTE NGA ANA IME*

----------


## oliinter

kjo eshte yll mer daje jo ato te tjerat.. bleona je njish zemra

----------

